# Ingyenes telefonálás vezetékes telefonra



## goyo (2006 Január 26)

Aki még nem ismerné:
http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
Magyarországi szám hívásához: +36 körzetszám telefonszám...
Kanadai szám hívásához: +1 körzetszám telefonszám...
stb..

Ingyenesen hívhatsz vezetékes telefonokat a következő országokban:

Australia
Austria
Belgium
Canada
Chile
China
Croatia
Cyprus
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Gibraltar
Hong Kong
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Monaco
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom
United States


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 26)

Koszi Goyo
HA felhivnal nagyon orulnek,mert lenne egy keresem


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

*Wow!*
*Köszi Goyo!*
*Már körbe is küldtem a családnak!*
*Ez egy remek lehetőség!*


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 26)

Trallaláááááááááá !! Nekem már régen megvan, de le is töröltem, mert magyarországi próbahívásnál 10 sec után kidobta a kérelmet credit cardra. Ellenben itt Izraelben 10 percig lógtam vele a saját számomon, nem tiltakozott.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 26)

Neked mar meg volt es nem mondtad meg nekunk?:evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

A Bogyómama kb 2 hete már felrakta!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Ez így igaz!
Lemaradtál!??


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 26)

Melitta írta:


> Neked mar meg volt es nem mondtad meg nekunk?:evil:


Azt hittem a moderátorok olvasnak is nem csak bonbont rágcsálnak :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Mellitanak bonbonos csolatasa van


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Na ebből mi lesz?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Elöbb utóbb baba!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Nem koll. Visit vonyit es budos


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

andika írta:


> Elöbb utóbb baba!


 
Egy csőlátásos, bonbonfejű baba?? :shock:


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Jé!
Hogy jön ez ide? Arról egy másik topicban volt szó.
Micsoda megújulás? "Még képed is van hozzá."

Pussz!


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Bizony!Web-kamerával csináltam most, a hajm meg tegnap este ugyhogy minden információt frissiben kaptok.


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Nem koll. Visit vonyit es budos:razz:

Mind olyanok voltunk, mégis kinőttük. Vagy mégsem?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

csocsike írta:


> Nem koll. Visit vonyit es budos


 
..és mosolyog és odabújik hozzád és nevet rád és teljesen őszintén és tisztán szeret!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Andika!

Hogy te milyen ügyi vagy?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Forgoszel írta:


> Egy csőlátásos, bonbonfejű baba?? :shock:


 
Képed van róla?Vizuális tipus vagyok,de ez még nekem is sok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 26)

andika írta:


> ..és mosolyog és odabújik hozzád és nevet rád és teljesen őszintén és tisztán szeret!


És ha megörexel, bedug egy szociális otthonba és eladja a lakásodat kokainért


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Efike írta:


> És ha megörexel, bedug egy szociális otthonba és eladja a lakásodat kokainért


 
Miért látjátok mindig mindenben a rosszat?
Megteszek mindent azért,hogy az én kölköm ne ilyen ember legyen.
Téged se dugtak be sehova és nem drogfüggő a fiad, igenis a gyerek öröm, és aki az ellenkezőjét mondja az hazudik.

Ha ilyen negatív vagy elintézem neked az otthont!


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Szami írta:


> Andika!
> 
> Hogy te milyen ügyi vagy?


 
Jó pap is holtig tanul, most probáltam ki és sikerült!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

andika írta:


> Bizony!Web-kamerával csináltam most, a hajm meg tegnap este ugyhogy minden információt frissiben kaptok.


 
Nem vagy semmi, hogy egy parókát egy éjszaka alatt ilyen profin el tudsz készíteni!!!!:656:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Aki tud az tud!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

andika írta:


> Képed van róla?Vizuális tipus vagyok,de ez még nekem is sok.


 
Mivel még nem született meg, és ultrahang készülékem sincs, így marad a vizuális agy-anyagod :lol:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

szóval nem segítesz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Efike írta:


> És ha megörexel, bedug egy szociális otthonba és eladja a lakásodat kokainért


 
Csak azert bujik es nevet, mert eteted. Ne adj neki cicit es ugy fog hisztizni mint en


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 26)

andika írta:


> *Jó pap* is holtig tanul, most probáltam ki és sikerült!



Szólítottál! Itt vagyok!
Sajna kevés idöm van internetezni, sok a meló.
Új MacIntosh (G5 2,3 GHz, két magos Dual Processor), amit tanulgatok. Azért majdnem mindig benézek a fórumra.
Ez az ingyen telefonálás csak Windows alól müködik?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

PappLaci írta:


> Szólítottál! Itt vagyok!
> Sajna kevés idöm van internetezni, sok a meló.
> Új MacIntosh (G5 2,3 GHz, két magos Dual Processor), amit tanulgatok. Azért majdnem mindig benézek a fórumra.
> Ez az ingyen telefonálás csak Windows alól müködik?


 
Ha ezen múlik,hogy megjelenj akkor többször sütöm el ezt a közmondást!Rég láttalak.


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Csak azert bujik es nevet, mert eteted. Ne adj neki cicit es ugy fog hisztizni mint en

Mi van Csöcsike hiányod van, vagy csak irigykedsz?:cici:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

csocsike írta:


> Csak azert bujik es nevet, mert eteted. Ne adj neki cicit es ugy fog hisztizni mint en


Itt van neked cici!:cici: 
De akkor mostmár ne hisztizz!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Csöcsi! Azért mert nem hisztizel, még írhatsz ám.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Irok majd csak most bibelodom.


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Min bíbelődsz Te "jóság"?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Kutyussetaltatas, kave fozes, reggeli keszites mamanak agybavive stb


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Ez igen! Ezt már nevezem!
Na akkor nem is zaklatlak tovább. Jó munkához idő kell!
Aztán csak finomat és szépen ám a Mamának!


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Ilyen egy rendes férfi!
Az én uram is reggel kikészitette nekm a cigit meg a kávét mielött elindult.Jó érzés volt igy kelni!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Ja! és a virágot se felejtsd el!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Virag az a gyengem. En Nonek viragot csak temetesre viszek. Ez nalam elvi kerdes. Az elveimert olni tudok.


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Jésszusom! Akkor most megölsz?:!:
Inkább lekenyerezlek pálesszal!:34:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Hát én a helyedben mindig hátra néznék!
kellet neked biztatni!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Na jah! Hát ez van. Ebbe beleszaladtam.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Na ki ker viragot


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Igyá páleszt! Attól talán nem gurulsz be ennyire!:34: Vagy kitudja?:``:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Engem itatnak az ismeroseim, mert fololdodok es allandoan hulyulok. Viszont sosem rugok be. Hamarabb leszek roszul a piatol ezert mindig tudom mikor kell abbahagyni. Utalok roszul lenni


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Hát hiába, aki tud az tud! \\m/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 26)

Siman eltolom a piat, ha ugy erzem, hogy eleg. Nem ugy mint az Efi


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Alakul ez alakul!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

csocsike írta:


> Siman eltolom a piat, ha ugy erzem, hogy eleg. Nem ugy mint az Efi


 
Na jó, de az Efi nem fogható hozzád ...  
Szóval, mit hasonlítgatod magad hozzá??? :shock:
Olyan, mintha az almát a körtével próbálnád hasonlítgatni!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 26)

Tudtommal az alma is meg a körte is gyümölcs. Én megeszem mind a kettőt jó étvággyal, de Csocsi olyan öreg már, hogy rágni sem bír, ezért gyümölcspárlatot készít belőle és azt szopogatja. :34:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

A vilmoskörtét szeretem, az finom!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

A gyumolcs aldott neduje igy is jo ugy is jooo , aztan vesen ateresztve tavozik tolunk .............


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

Most kapcsoltam ! Mennyi most a tantusz ? Azert neztem be ebbe a topikba , hogy medgtudjam az ingyenes telefon hasznalatot ............ a palesz titkait mar reg kifurkesztem .


----------



## sebimama (2006 Január 30)

Szevasztok!Letöltöttem az ingyenest,nálam jól működik.Magyarországról
üdvözöllek Benneteket! Erzsi


----------



## GIGI (2006 Január 30)

beneztem ebbe a topickba is... mert a cime alapjan erdekel, erdekelt volna... 3 oldalt lapoztam vissza es semmit nem tudtam meg a "..*Ingyenes telefonálás vezetékes telefonra .." kapcsolatban  ?*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

*Ingyenes telefonálás vezetékes telefonra* 
Aki még nem ismerné:
http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
Magyarországi szám hívásához: +36 körzetszám telefonszám...
Kanadai szám hívásához: +1 körzetszám telefonszám...
stb..

Ingyenesen hívhatsz vezetékes telefonokat a következő országokban:

Australia
Austria
Belgium
Canada
Chile
China
Croatia
Cyprus
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Gibraltar
Hong Kong
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Monaco
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom
United States
__________________
Kedvenc oldalaim:
*CanadaHun.com* | *UtazasForum.com* | *Hoszt.com* | *Borda.ca* | *Formen.hu*


----------



## bogyomama (2006 Január 30)

GIGI írta:


> beneztem ebbe a topickba is... mert a cime alapjan erdekel, erdekelt volna... 3 oldalt lapoztam vissza es semmit nem tudtam meg a "..*Ingyenes telefonálás vezetékes telefonra .." kapcsolatban  ?*




Igaz, en mar jan.9-en a kavezoban, fel vetettem ezt a temat,ami 3 oldalt ki birt....
De talan,a jelenlevok szavahihetobbek.....


----------



## Rubin (2006 Január 30)

GIGI írta:


> .. 3 oldalt lapoztam vissza es semmit nem tudtam meg a "..*Ingyenes telefonálás vezetékes telefonra .." kapcsolatban  ?*



Még kemény 3 oldalt kellett volna lapoznod, és az elejére érsz, ha már nem ott kezdted eleve


----------



## GIGI (2006 Január 30)

Igazad van Rubin, az erdemi resz az elso oldalon volt, Melitta altal (kosz Melitta a jissorazt  )... ezentul igy cselekszem, most mar legalabb tudom, hogy a lenyeg az elso oldalakon van, es nem a tobbin


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

Bogyomama is feltette es a Goyo is.
Specko en a skype-t hasznalom.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

Na akkor kovetem utasatasaitokat ;-) 
Ugy jartam mint Gigi :-(


----------



## sebimama (2006 Február 1)

*Szia!*



Efike írta:


> Trallaláááááááááá !! Nekem már régen megvan, de le is töröltem, mert magyarországi próbahívásnál 10 sec után kidobta a kérelmet credit cardra. Ellenben itt Izraelben 10 percig lógtam vele a saját számomon, nem tiltakozott.


Valamit nem jól csináltál,én abszolut kezdő vagyok,de sikerült telcsiznem.
Üdv.Erzsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 1)

*Már a magyar netes telefonnal is hívhatók "hagyományos" számok*

Már a magyar netes telefonnal is hívhatók "hagyományos" számok Az ingyenes lehetőségek megmaradnak, de megjelenik néhány prémium funkció 2006. február 1., szerda 2:23266 olvasás




Már nem csak interneten, hanem vezetékes és mobil irányba is lehet hívásokat indítani a Klip nevű, IP-alapú telefonszoftverrel, amelyhez akár egy 06-21 kezdetű hívószámot is igényelni lehet, és így számos vezetékes telefonról is elérhetővé válik használója.






http://www.radio.hu/kepmuta.php?c=168737&m=t&s=1&n=n


Tavaly októberben internetalapú hangszolgáltatást indított a T-Com a tulajdonában lévő internetszolgáltatóval közösen. A Klip nevet viselő szoftver segítségével az interneten ingyenesen kezdeményezhettek és fogadhattak IP-hálózaton belüli hívásokat a szolgáltatás használói. (Egyébként az indulás óta közel 33 ezren regisztráltak rá.)

A szolgáltatás bővítését követően a felhasználók közötti, IP-hálózaton belüli hívások ingyenesek maradnak, továbbá vezetékes és mobil irányba is lehet hívásokat indítani, igaz, utóbbi kettő már pénzbe kerül, de még mindig jóval kedvezőbb tarifákról van szó, mintha a hagyományos vezetékes telefont használnánk, és a szolgáltatásnak nincsen havidíja és nincs kapcsolási díj sem. A díjazás egyébként másodperc alapon történik. A hívások díját az előfizetők utólag, a vezetékes telefonjuk díjával együtt fizetik ki.

*Jön a kézibeszélő is*
Februárban egyébként a cég olyan eszközökkel jelenik meg, amelyek segítségével úgy is használni lehet majd az internetes telefont, hogy nem kell közben a számítógépet bekapcsolva tartani. Az eszközökhöz egy szabványos telefont lehet csatlakoztatni, és annak segítségével továbbítódnak a hívások az interneten keresztül. (Hasonló kézi készülék beszerezhető egyébként a nemzetközi sikereket elkönyvelő Skype programhoz is.)


----------



## Ingrid (2006 Február 1)

Nekem megy bmelyik országba a hivás vezetékesre több mint 10percig is. Valamit nem jól csináltál


----------



## GIGI (2006 Február 13)

letoltottem a voip-izet a hetvegen. tudok vele vonalast hivni "free call" jelzessel. remelem ez igaz is  
viszont akinek akkor ajanlottam, mikor legeloszor olvastam itt, az azt mondja, hogy egy ideig tudta hasznalni ingyen, de most mar fizetnie kellene... szoval csak egy darabig ingyenes? (es meddig, perc, vagy euro?)
es utana mi legyen?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Az elso tiz hivasig minden ingyen van, aztan keri, hogy vegyel creditet.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

Csak az számit hívásnak,ha létre jön a kapcsolat,vagy a sikertelen hívás is szerinted?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Szerintem a sikertelent is szamolja de nem vagyok biztos benne.:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

Akkor szArbAN vagyok mert még egy sikeres hívásom sem volt,viszont sok sikertelen.Na nem baj még mindig ott a skype meg az msn.!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Egyebkent joval olcsobb mint akarmelyik rendszer, meg a skypehoz kepest is 30%-al olcsobb


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

Na dehát..na mindegy a következő kérdés után majd utána nézek, köszi a segytséget, az angolom hagy némi kivetni valót magaután.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Jo


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 13)

Szia Andika !
A VoipStunt egy idő után tőlem is creditet kér, már a hívás előtt.
Most a SparVoip-ot töltöttem le, amelyik ugyan olyan mint az előző, avval a külömbséggel, hogy egy percet ad ingyen. Utána újra hívsz, újra egy perc, stb. Hogy ezt meddig tűri, az még nincs kipróbálva. Ime a program, próbáld ki :
Letöltés : http://www.sparvoip.de/de/index.html


----------



## andika (2006 Február 13)

Köszönöm,ki fogom probálni!


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Március 21)

*Ingyen telefon*

Ha valaki segítene, nem bánnám, én letöltöttem a megadott ingyenes telefonálási lehetőséget, de nekem azt mondja, fizetni kell( Szóval? Erdélyből akartam kanadai számot hívni...


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 21)

Ha megnézed ennek a topicnak az első bejegyzését, ott megtalálod, mely országok vannak a rendszerben.


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

Erdelyi37 írta:


> Ha valaki segítene, nem bánnám, én letöltöttem a megadott ingyenes telefonálási lehetőséget, de nekem azt mondja, fizetni kell( Szóval? Erdélyből akartam kanadai számot hívni...


 
En Nemetorszagbol hivtam Austriat es Magyarorszagot,az elsö hivasnal eleg sokat beszeltem(föleg Austriaval)utanna minden hivasnal egy perc utan penzt ker.. Eleg idegesitö....

Probald meg a SKype-t ott tenyleg ingyen telefonalhatsz de sajnos nem vezetekes telefonnal.....


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Március 21)

*Köszi*

Köszi Margit. Nekem még egyet sem engedett telefonálni. A skypot már letöltöttem, de gondoltam, hogy ezt a lehetőséget sem hagyom ki, hogy vezetékes telefont hívhatok. Nem tudom miért hirdetik ingyenesnek, ha nem az. Olyan átverés.


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Március 21)

Rubin írta:


> Ha megnézed ennek a topicnak az első bejegyzését, ott megtalálod, mely országok vannak a rendszerben.


 
Ige, Rubin, megnéztem. Kanada szerepel a listán, akkor meg miért nem lehet oda telefonálni?


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Erdelyi37 írta:


> Ige, Rubin, megnéztem. Kanada szerepel a listán, akkor meg miért nem lehet oda telefonálni?


De Románia nem. Én is megnéztem


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

De Nemetorszag igen megse tudok telefonalni.....


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Margit írta:


> De Nemetorszag igen megse tudok telefonalni.....


Lehet, hogy a Németország a régi NDK-ra vonatkozik, Te pedig Bonnban a nyugat-németországi részen vagy :lol:


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 21)

Efike írta:


> De Románia nem.



Igen, erre céloztam én is


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 21)

Efike írta:


> Lehet, hogy a Németország a régi NDK-ra vonatkozik, Te pedig Bonnban a nyugat-németországi részen vagy :lol:


 
Szerintem tudjak,hogy nem vagyok aria azert nem engednek telefonalni....


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Március 21)

Tehát, ezt értsem úgy, hogy a megadott listán Románia és Kanada is kell szerepeljen, ahhoz, hogy én tudjak telefonálni Kanadába? 

Így szólt az első bejegyzés: Ingyenesen hívhatsz vezetékes telefonokat a következő országokban:...

Eddig szentül meg voltam győzödve, hogy tudok magyarul írni, olvasni, gondolkodni...


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Erdelyi37 írta:


> Tehát, ezt értsem úgy, hogy a megadott listán Románia és Kanada is kell szerepeljen, ahhoz, hogy én tudjak telefonálni Kanadába?
> 
> Így szólt az első bejegyzés: Ingyenesen hívhatsz vezetékes telefonokat a következő országokban:...
> 
> Eddig szentül meg voltam győzödve, hogy tudok magyarul írni, olvasni, gondolkodni...


Szóval ez nem annyira a magyar nyelv kérdése, inkább azé a logikáé, hogy a hívott és a hívó félnek is szerepelnie kell az országlistán. De próbáld meg. Ha ADSL-en netezel, akkor hívd fel a saját telefonszámod. Ha működik, akkor tévedtem, ha nem működik, akkor sajnos nekem van igazam.
Egyébként az összes ingyentelefonos progit kipróbáltam és leinstalláltam, csak a skype van még a gépemen, de az is ki van kapcsolva.
Hidd el, jobb a csend


----------



## klari (2006 Március 23)

Én végig szórakozgattam ezekkel a programokkal. A VoipStunt csak behúzás mert egy perc után levág ha nincs rajta pénzed.
A Skype 0.02 Eurót kér percenként Kanadából Magyarországra vonalas telefonhívásért, viszont komputeres hívás ingyen van rajta. Azért jó a Skype mert legtöbb embernek az van és így sokan vannak a hálón. 
Letöltöttem a VoipBustert is amely csak 0.01 Eurót használ percentként Kanadából Magyarországra vonalas telefonra.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Klárika, próbáld meg a VoipStunt-ot Kanadából, Kanadába. Nekem itt - a saját számomat hívtam - percekig ment, minden baj nélkül.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 23)

A VoipStunt, amelyik kb. egy hónapja levette, most visszatette Magyarországot az ingyenes listára. Erről egy e-mailt küldött.
Van egy alternativa is, az 'Internetcalls'.
Letöltés : http://www.internetcalls.com/en/index.html
Ez is ingyenes, ki kell próbálni.


----------



## klari (2006 Március 23)

Efike írta:


> Klárika, próbáld meg a VoipStunt-ot Kanadából, Kanadába. Nekem itt - a saját számomat hívtam - percekig ment, minden baj nélkül.


 
Köszi Efi, de a Kanadai ismerőseimnek van Skype és akinek van internetje MO-on az is azt használja.

Pixi, tudom, hogy a VoipStunt úgy hírdet, hogy ingyenes, de mint mondtam, csak egy percet ad ingyen. Mindenesetre, majd újból körülnézek, ha elfogyott a befizetett pénzem a VoipBusteren.

Köszi mindenkinek.
:23: :23: :23:


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Március 24)

Szóval letöltöttem vagy 12 változatát a Voipnak, és még az az élményem sem tudott meglenni, hogy egy percet engedjen telefonálni Kanadába( Románia ugyan nem szerepel azon a bizonyos listán, de reméltem, hogy Kanadát fogom tudni hívni. Azért nem adtam fel a reményt) Nem lehet valami beállítás kérdése? Kérdezlek benneteket.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 24)

A lista azt jelenti, hogy az _abban szereplő országok között_ van lehetőség a telefon használatára. Sajnos ez nem beállítás kérdése....


----------



## klari (2006 Március 24)

Erdelyi37 írta:


> Szóval letöltöttem vagy 12 változatát a Voipnak, és még az az élményem sem tudott meglenni, hogy egy percet engedjen telefonálni Kanadába( Románia ugyan nem szerepel azon a bizonyos listán, de reméltem, hogy Kanadát fogom tudni hívni. Azért nem adtam fel a reményt) Nem lehet valami beállítás kérdése? Kérdezlek benneteket.


 

Erdelyi, melyik Voip-ot használod. Nekem most le van töltve a VoipBuster és a Skype. Ha a kettő közül meg van valamelyik akkor próbálj meg keresni a következő e-mail címmel: klari-kukac-sympatico.ca
Én Kanadában vagyok. Lehet, hogy telefonra nem tudsz hívni Romániából, de szerintem computerre igen.


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

*Adam*

kérem a segítséget hogy kell regisztrálni???mert regisztráltam be akartam lépni a kóddal mindennel és kiírta hogy nem jó!mit tegyek??van valakinek esetleg msn-je?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 30)

minden ok ha itt vagy es mar irni tudsz a forumra.


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

vagyok


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

hallod nincs inkább msn-ed??


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

ha van léccike vegyél fel:[email protected]
mert el kell szaladnom valahova kösy


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 30)

sajna nincs.


----------



## Gabor Edit (2006 Március 30)

en egyebkent a Skypet hasznalom, most mar kameraval, es abszolut jol mukodik!
Barhova az egesz vilagon. Igaz csak a gepek kozott, szoval meg nem vezetekes telefonra, -ingyenesen-.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 30)

*Egyre többen viszik magukkal a sírba mobiltelefonjukat*

*Világszerte egyre több ember utolsó kívánságában szerepel, hogy mobiltelefonjával együtt temessék el. Van, aki egyenesen azt kéri: mobilját vele együtt hamvasszák el. *

if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('');if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(28444);


Az egyre népszerűbb trend Dél-Afrikából indult el, ahol eredetileg azért kérték sokan, hogy telefonjukat is tegyék be a koporsóba, hogy legyen mivel értesíteni a külvilágot, ha esetleg bűbáj áldozatává válnak és mély álomban, élve temetik el őket. 

Vol, akit tartalék akkumulátorral temettek el - mesélte Martin Raymond, a nemzetközi trendeket kutató The Future Laboratory nevű intézet vezetője.

A divat azonban mára megfertőzte Írországot, Ausztráliát, Csádot, Ghánát és az Egyesült Államokat is. 

A nyugati világban gyakran a gazdaság jelképeként, drága ruhákkal, ékszerekkel együtt kerül a mobiltelefon is a koporsóba.

Csádban és Ghánában egyszerűen a mobiltelefon is bekerült azok közé a tárgyak közé, amelyet ezért temetnek el a halottal együtt, mert hasznosak lehetnek a túlvilági életben.

Az Egyesült Államokban olyan esetekkel is találkoztak, ahol a temetkezési vállalat tudtán kívül a hamvasztásra váró elhunytak zsebében benne hagyták mobiljukat. 

Ez a jelenség akkor tűnt fel, amikor egyre másra észleltek kisebb robbanásokat a hamvasztáskor. 

A mobilok akkuja ugyanis magas hőmérséklet hatására felrobban. Így sok temetkezési cég inkább a hamvak mellett egy külön dobozban temeti a telefont egykori gazdája mellé.


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

valaki segítsen kérem szépen aki ingyen telefonál vezetékest
az se baj ha nincs msn jó a skyp is csak segítsenek


----------



## adamka (2006 Március 30)

van valinke skyp címe aki tud segíteni???


----------



## GIGI (2006 Március 30)

nem tudom segit-e, en nem probaltam ezt meg... nezd meg:

From the makers of voipstunt: http://www.voipdiscount.com 

Over 50 destinations at no costs at all! Plus 20 destinations for just 1ct/min!: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/discounts.html

Just try Voipdiscount here: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/download.html 


Kindest regards,
The VoipStunt/VoipDiscount Team

If you want to be removed from our mailing list click here:
http://www.voipstunt.com/en/feedback.html


----------



## Sasa (2006 Április 13)

Gabor Edit írta:


> en egyebkent a Skypet hasznalom, most mar kameraval, es abszolut jol mukodik!
> Barhova az egesz vilagon. Igaz csak a gepek kozott, szoval meg nem vezetekes telefonra, -ingyenesen-.


Igazad van de a VoipStunt az összes vezetékesre inyenes:
- febr. 8 tól használom
- bekellett fízetni 11,80 Eurót ( ebből 10- a credit, de ezt csak mobilnál pengeti le)
- legujabban ez esetben is 150 vagy 180 napos időkorlátot enged, ha nem használsz fizetős szolgákltatást ( ténylegesen, tehát nem hívsz mobilt!)
Szerintem fél évig így is megéri 10 Euróért vezetékeseket hívni!!


----------



## Sasa (2006 Április 13)

adamka írta:


> van valinke skyp címe aki tud segíteni???


Gondolom, már megoldódott a problémád, ha nem hívjál Skyp-on, szívesen segítek!

stszeg---Skype nevem


----------



## gholu (2006 Június 3)

melyik programmal lehet ingyen telefonálni???


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

Skyp


----------



## andika (2006 Június 3)

http://www.voipdiscount.com


----------



## andika (2006 Június 3)

Üdvözlöm a kacsádat és Téged ÚJRA!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 3)

Jobban szeretem mint azt a hormonzavaros gyereket a piával.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

Az csirke


----------



## Sasa (2006 Június 4)

gholu írta:


> melyik programmal lehet ingyen telefonálni???


Ha elolvasod az előző leveleket, könnyen rájössz!!!!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 4)

csocsike írta:


> Az csirke


 
Bocsesz.


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Június 21)

*díjak*

Csak szólok,ha esetleg vki nem tudná, hogy pld a Voipbustrrel telefonálsz Kanadában, akkor a díjat a címzett állja. Nemzetközi hívás.

Felelevenítem, csak a díjat nem te állod... neked free
És hogy honnan tudom, hogy a másik állja? Onnan, hogy 60.000 HUF-os számlát csináltam kanadai rokonaimnak
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html
​


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 21)

Szia Mr Sandor!
Engem akkor ne hivjal fel telefon,  itt viszont szivesen beszelgetunk Veled. ingyen.


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Június 21)

*free*

Az sem ingyen van. Áramköltség. De azt kibírom ​


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 22)

Ingyen telefonálhatunk Magyarországra (is) interneten keresztül
szerző: Sting, idő: 2006.07.21. 08:30




http://pcforum.hu/hirek/10293/Ingyen+telefonalhatunk+Magyarorszagra+is+interneten+keresztul.html# http://pcforum.hu/hirek/10293/Ingyen+telefonalhatunk+Magyarorszagra+is+interneten+keresztul.html# http://pcforum.hu/tarsalgo/?oc=9&oi...z%E1gra%20%28is%29%20interneten%20kereszt%FCl http://pcforum.hu/kedvencek/?op=new...z%E1gra%20%28is%29%20interneten%20kereszt%FClhttp://pcforum.hu/kuldes/9/10293.html









[SIZE=+0]Egy a jelenleg egyértelműen piacvezető pozíciót élvező Skype uralmának megtörésére készülő konkurens internetes telefonálást lehetővé tevő vállalkozás olyan új akciót hirdetett meg, amelynek keretében felhasználói számára a világ 60 országába teszi lehetővé ingyenes telefonhívások bonyolítását, vezetékes ill. mobil vonalakra is. A Gizmo Project "All Calls Free" akciójának révén többek között magyar telefonszámok is teljesen díjmentesen hívhatóak. 



Zavarnak a felbukkanó reklámablakok? Tele a postaiókod spammel? A megoldásért katt ide!




A Gizmo kliense - erősen
hasonlít a Skype-raBár hasonló akciót korábban már maga a Skype is meghirdetett, annak elérhetőségét azonban sajnos csak az Egyesült Államok területére korlátozva, így például hazánk fiai az ingyenes telefonálás lehetőségével nem élhettek. Ezzel szemben a Gizmo Project most elindított akciójában a világ több tucat országába(n) - köztük Magyarországon is - kezdeményezhetők térítésmentes hívások tetszőleges vezetékes és mobil számokra. 
Az ingyenes hívások egyetlen feltétele, hogy a hívott számnak magának is egy regisztrált Gizmo-felhasználóhoz kell tartoznia. Ugyanakkor, mivel egyetlen gépről tetszőlegesen sok felhasználói azonosító, azok pedig szintén tetszőleges telefonszámmal regisztrálhatók, szükség esetén akár internet-eléréssel nem rendelkező ismerőseink is könnyen ingyen-hívhatóvá tehetők, egy-két perc leforgása alatt. 
Az egyébként megjelenésében és kezelésében is erősen a Skype-ra hasonlító szoftverrel természetesen interneten keresztüli beszélgetések is folytathatóak két gép között, illetve, korlátok nélküli kihívási lehetőség is kínálkozik, egy előre feltöltött egyenleg terhére. Utóbbi szolgáltatás a szokásos, a hagyományos telefonszolgáltatók által biztosítottnál általában lényegesen kedvezőbb percdíjak mellett vehető igénybe. Az Egyesült Államokba például percenként alig több mint 2 forintért beszélhetünk, de az ausztrál ismerőseinkkel folytatott hosszabb csevegés sem juttat majd minket az adósok börtönébe az 5 forintnál is alacsonyabb percdíj mellett. 
Az ingyenes magyarországi hívásokat lehetővé tevő, a Windows mellett Linux és MacOS platformokon is futó Gizmo Project telefonszoftvert az érdeklődők a gizmoproject.com oldalról tölthetik le. 



[/SIZE]


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ha valaki megtenné, hogy felvilágosít ezzel a programmal kapcsolatban, nagyon megköszönném


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

böbike írta:


> Ha valaki megtenné, hogy felvilágosít ezzel a programmal kapcsolatban, nagyon megköszönném



A Skype-nak van szep magyar oldala:
http://www.skype.com/intl/hu/


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 8)

Őt nem a skype érdekli,hanem a pingvines!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

andika írta:


> Őt nem a skype érdekli,hanem a pingvines!



A Skype egyenlore profibb...a Gizmo project el van bonyolitva...


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 8)

goyo írta:


> A Skype egyenlore profibb...a Gizmo project el van bonyolitva...


köszönöm a segítséget, de engem a vezetékes és mobil hívás fogott meg a Gizmo-ban, ez után érdeklődtem. Ha nektek is bonyolult, akkor bele sem kezdek a megértésébe.


----------



## Forex (2007 December 6)

goyo írta:


> Aki még nem ismerné:
> http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
> Magyarországi szám hívásához: +36 körzetszám telefonszám...
> Kanadai szám hívásához: +1 körzetszám telefonszám...
> ...



A legnagyobb baj ezekkel a cégekkel csak az, hogy az ingyen telefonálás nem mindig INGYEN van  A legtöbb cég megengedi, hogy letőltsd a szoftvert, majd regisztrálj és enged kb. 4 vagy 5 hívást, rendszerint csak
vezetékes irányban. Aztán utána azt mondja, fizess be creditet, hogy továbbra is INGYEN hívogathasd a vezetékes számokat. No IGEN, de ez a credit befizetés azért legalább 10,000 Ft mértékű szokott lenni . . . rendszerint 3 hónapig érvényes. De aszem a VoipStunt -nál fél évig OK.
Viszont ami a lényeg, hogy nekik csak a user gyűjtés a céljuk, s előbb utóbb már mindenért pénzt fognak kérni.


----------



## Fredw (2007 December 7)

Én freecall-t használok, nagyon meg vagyok vele elégedve. 120 napra 10 euro a költség és ezért heti 300 percet telefonálhatok ingyen 40 ország vonalas telefonjaira (USA-ba a mobil is ingyen van). Ha vége a 120 napnak, akkor kezdem fogyasztani a 10 eurot, kb 1cent/perces tarifán. Az SMS is nagyon olcsó.


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!
A skyp tényleg jó.


----------



## kadiii (2009 Október 20)

*skype*

skype párti vagyok én is, bár azzal is csak pénzért lehet egyelőre "hazatelefonálni", de végülis, lassan úgyis interneten kommunikál majd mindenki


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 22)

Én Skype párti vagyok, egyenlőre nem talátam jobb megoldást.


----------



## Intendo (2009 November 26)

SkyPe-ra adom én is a voksom, még a SkyPe out szolgáltatása sem eget rengetően drága.


----------



## babysany (2009 December 2)

SKype nem rossz... VoipStunt/Voipcheap/SparVOIP és társai használhatók, de nem tartom túl biztonságosnak...


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Én a VOIP12-re esküszöm!


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Köszönöm. Csak meglepődtek mikor hívtam a családot. De az örömük mindennél többet ért.


----------



## ineronos (2010 Február 24)

Ez végtelenül müködik vagy bizonyos számú próbálkozás után fizetségért "jelentkezik"?


----------



## laviberi96 (2010 Május 16)

Köszi Goyo sokat segítettél!


----------



## AlFipapa (2010 Május 16)

ineronos írta:


> Ez végtelenül müködik vagy bizonyos számú próbálkozás után fizetségért "jelentkezik"?



szerintem ha nem órák hosszát beszélünk és nem mobilt hivunk elég sokáig kitart :ugras:


----------



## gedi13 (2010 Május 31)

Magyarországra nem ingyenes.


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 17)

Skype


----------



## rita.g.kiss (2011 Január 16)

Fredw írta:


> Én freecall-t használok, nagyon meg vagyok vele elégedve. 120 napra 10 euro a költség és ezért heti 300 percet telefonálhatok ingyen 40 ország vonalas telefonjaira (USA-ba a mobil is ingyen van). Ha vége a 120 napnak, akkor kezdem fogyasztani a 10 eurot, kb 1cent/perces tarifán. Az SMS is nagyon olcsó.



ez jo,
nekem is tetszene, csak fogalmam sincs hogyan lehetne mindezekhez hozzàjutni. 

ez egy net-es megoldàs?
s ha igen, melyik a link?
vagy ez egy Mo.-i szolgàltatàs?
mert akkor ne is kinlodjak azzal, hgy megèrtsem...
igaz??

szoval, irjatok csak nyugodtan minèl több s jobb ötletet, de a rèszleteket is osszàtok meg, hogy az olyan almàk is megèrtsèk, mint mndjuk, èn!

napà


----------



## laca2010 (2011 Január 23)

http://www.tuitalk.com/

Napi 3x6 perc ingyenes beszélgetés. Aki ennél többet szeretne, az nyúljon a zsebébe


----------



## feri0218 (2011 Január 28)

voip

olcso 12voip


----------



## Karvaly111 (2011 Január 31)

Messengert szoktam használni, videó hívásra is jó.


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

Rengeteg magát ingyenes telefonálásnak hirdető oldalt próbáltam, egyenlőre maradok a skype-nál.


----------



## Kerogyor (2011 Február 7)

Nekem is a skype jött be...


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

Én Jumblo -t használok (SIP protokol). 10 Euro + tax és 90 napig ingyen lehet beszélni. Jók a díjai, de nem a legolcsóbbak.


----------



## jschulle (2011 Február 23)

http://www.skebby.com/web/invite/ Ingyen sms kuldes Napi 2 darab.Jol mukodik.Hasznalhatja mindenki akit erdekel


----------



## Iceman07 (2011 Február 24)

én is csak a skypet használom idáig nálam ez volt a legmegbízhatóbb


----------



## vigyi (2011 Március 21)

*skype*

Én is inkább a skype-ot támogatom, a messengernél sokkal biztonságosabb.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 25)

Itt egy cikk a témában:[HIDE] http://kiszamolo.blog.hu/2011/03/19/hogyan_sporolj_a_mobilszamlan[/HIDE]http://kiszamolo.blog.hu/2011/03/19/hogyan_sporolj_a_mobilszamlan


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 25)

Az a gáz a free minutes ajánlatokkal, hogy csak 3 hónapig érvényes. Utána viszont le kell valahogy beszélned a 10-20 eurodat és a vele párban lévő mobilhívás horror áron van 40-50 Ft!/perc.

Inkább smartvoip.cpm 2 Ft/perc vezetékes és 16 Ft/mobil, vagy actionvoip.com 3,5 Ft/perc vezetékes és 6,5 Ft/perc mobil (!!!!)

A végén sokkal olcsóbban jössz ki, mint az "ingyen" hívásokkal.

A skype meg aranyáron adja a percdíjakat, azért nem azt használom.


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 11)

szia!

Milyen a hang minősége a szolgáltatónak. Pl a skypee magyarországon nagyon víszhangzik.


----------



## laci 888 (2011 Április 20)

Ezek az ingyenes hívások, csak ideiglenesek, általában semmire nem jók.


----------



## solkimcsavok (2011 Május 25)

1995ft/hó-tól tudok 43 országba korlátlanul telefonálni.
Ha érdekel írjatok mail-t.


----------



## gymiki (2011 Szeptember 10)

A Voipdiscount es hasonlo szolgáltatoval lehet magyar vezetékes számokat ingyen hivni.

Az egész megy computer nelkul is.

Kell hoza vagy egy sip keszülek vagy egy android /iphone


----------



## baliz (2011 Szeptember 10)

Skype telefont szeretnék venni amit lehet vezetékes telefonnak is használni. Mit kell tudni mielőtt vásárolok? Magyarországon hol a legolcsóbb?
Segítsen valaki!


----------



## gymiki (2011 Szeptember 18)

A Skype telefon allat a gyártok sok különeset értenek.

1. A Hutchison mobil szolgáltato egyszerü UMTS telefont ad ami egy skype gatewayen bejut a halozatba. 

2. Skype WLAN telefon. Ez egy igazi készülék amibe a skype fut és wifi kapcsolatal megy az internetbe. Mivel rengeteg áramot használ 1 ora beszélgetés után kimerül.

Talán létezik DECT rendszer amibe skype client implementálva van. SIP alapon a simens cég forgalmaz


----------



## grappa (2011 November 3)

*Skype telefon*



baliz írta:


> Skype telefont szeretnék venni amit lehet vezetékes telefonnak is használni. Mit kell tudni mielőtt vásárolok? Magyarországon hol a legolcsóbb?
> Segítsen valaki!




Szia, itt lehet választani több készülék közül:
[HIDE]http://www.skypetelefon.hu/skype_keszulekek/view_all_products/[/HIDE]


----------



## Senepro (2011 November 8)

Szia gymiki, megnéztem a voipdiscount oldalát, de úgy láttam, hogy csak a próbahívás ingyenes, rendszeres használathoz kreditet kell vásárolni.


----------



## zoldike40 (2011 November 28)

Sziasztok! En letoltottem a Tuitalk programot de nem tudom hasznalni mivel hiaba kattintok a Not a member yet?-re mert olyan oldalra dob ki ahol 404 errort ir ki,szoval sehogy se tudok regisztralni!Tudja valaki hogy ilyenkor mi van vagy egyaltalan letezik-e erre megoldas?


----------



## dter88 (2011 November 28)

Az ingyenes hívások tényleg csak ideiglenesek de addig is jók


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

addig igen


----------



## radmel (2012 Május 16)

sziasztok

mi a justvoip -ot használjuk, 12euroval feltöltöd és 120 napig van ingyenes vezetékes hívásod több országba...utána is olcsók a hívásdíjak...és ha letöltöd telefonodra ott is használhatod nett kapcsolattal ...


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

Kipróbálom köszi )


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

20 hozzászólásom megvan,akkor letudom tölteni?


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ez úgy működik mint a Skype?


----------



## Kvaladdin (2012 Szeptember 19)

Tipikus csalogató szolgáltatások...


----------



## Kvaladdin (2012 Szeptember 19)

Persze, valóban ingyenes, de csak néhány perc erejéig.


----------



## Kvaladdin (2012 Szeptember 19)

Egyébként az a fura, hogy én még kisbetűvel írva sem láttam, hogy az majd pár perc múlva fizetésköteles lesz. :S


----------

